# Being a diabetic



## alloydy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are moving to cyprus around november, and I just have a few questions if anyone can help please.

Is it cheaper taking out a long term rental in the winter? dhekelia area..? I will have an all year round job.

I have 3 top show dogs (pugs) will it be easy to rent with these?
(they are very clean and well behaved) hoping to do some dog shows too 

how is it for diabetics in cyprus? medicine ect


which is the best bank to go with?

And has the govermnet and electricity board problem been resolved or do you think it will be resolved...???

look forward to advice and Thanks in advance

from a stormy scotland.. more like an october day rather than a may day.....


----------



## tweena (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you get any answers about your diabetes as i need some info too.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This forum has a sister forum which is a diabetic forum. I have found links there on diabetes in Cyprus

The Diabetes Forum Support Community For Diabetics Online


----------

